# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  E-shop εξωτερικου

## akakios

Καλημέρα,

Τις τελευταιες μέρες βλέπω το www.lightinthebox.com να τριγυρναει σε πολυ γνωστα site.
π.χ. Youtube , wna.gr κλπ κλπ 

Εχει κανει κανεις αγορες απο το εν λογω μαγαζι? 

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για *αυτο* και επειδη θα βγει περιπου στα 200€ , μην τα κλαίω.

Οι τιμες ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλες σε ολα τα προιοντα.

Thanks,

----------


## manol01

Ο προλαλησαντας φαινεται οτι το εχει ψαξει, κοιτα επισης και ρωτησε τους με καποιο email σου, για την ποιοτητα καταγραφης του καταγραφικου. Οσο για τις καμερες που που εχει το κιτ δεν καλυπτουν μεγαλη αποσταση ευκρινους ληψης, το πολυ 10 μετρα η καθεμια (η αναφορα μου ειναι για το απολυτο σκοταδι).

----------


## akakios

Agorasa apo edw telika na eimai sigouros. 320 alla den tha mpleksw. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

